
XD Pascal Compiler – DOS, .COM Output, 16 and 32-Bit Instructions, Pascal Subset - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/vtereshkov/xdp
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"XD Pascal is a small educational compiler for a subset of the Pascal
language. A native x86 machine code generator directly emits COM executables
for MS-DOS. The compiler supports VGA graphics, floating-point arithmetic,
etc. 32-bit Pascal source is provided."

Features

o Fast recursive descent parsing

o Native x86 code generation (COM executables)

o No external assembler or linker

o Source file inclusion facility

o Single-precision floating-point arithmetic (using the x87 FPU)

o VGA graphics support

o Compiler source for both Windows (Delphi) and DOS (TMT Pascal)

------
boznz
Shame Pascal is not being taught much these days. turbo pascal was a very easy
stepping stone to the hard stuff you ended up having to use.

